# Sealant that joins the side panel to the roof?



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

On our 2008 Chausson the sealer that joins the side panel to the roof has turned black and not nice,
I intend to cut it flush with the trim and reseal with sealer.

What sealer do I use?

Do I use Sikaflex which is an adhesive sealer, or is there a sealer that is specific for this type of joint?

regards

Jerry


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would think twice about cutting away any sealant , have you tried cleaning it at all.

Mike


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jerry

Mine was looking a bit unsightly as well and was coming away in places so I cut out just the bead not right back into the joint, I then re-beaded with a Sudaflex adhesive sealer, it goes a bit yellow with time but so does Sikalex and most others from what I can tell including the ones that say they dont.

One thing to look for is ease of application and final clean up ideally you get it on in one bead without touching but if you can you are better than me. I put a nice bead of Sudaflex in and then ran over it with the head of a screw to give a nice round profile, anything that overspilled I left for a couple oh hours and then removed with my fingernails or plastic scraper finally cleaning up with white spirit. Fairly tidy job I think but as I say goes slightly yellow, I used Dekaseal to stick the solar panel feet down and tried a bit of that on the trim but that also goes yellowish (cream really) and not sure what the proper clean up agent is for this.

Reading your post again side panel to roof so do you even see it, if not cleaning up etc is not the big problem.



Martin


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

pictures of what I mean


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its because they havnt used a non fungicide sealer i cleaned all mine with turps but its all come back again a year later.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A rub with white spirit.
Dave p


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hymer use Korapop, which is what I bought when having the front and rear roof seals renewed. It certainly hasn't gone yellow over the past two years.
Kommerling UK will be able to point you to your nearest stockist.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I forgot to add, that more recently on another area (rain gutter), I used Wurth Bond and Seal, and will be using the same for renewing a couple of solar panel brackets, although I cannot comment on any discolouration of the whiteness yet.

Again, HTH.

Jock.


----------

